# Got a new packard bell i5 750, cant overclock!



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello. The reason why I bought an i5 was to get watercooling and OC it to 4.0mhz. But I have done my reading, and it's OEM, that means packard bell locked it out so that you can't Overclock. Am I right?

When I enter bios, I can't find any settings that allow me to alter the cpu.

What should I do? Am I doomed??


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 27, 2009)

You can't overclock on OEM machine.  You should have built one yourself that can be overclocked.  Unless you can return it, you will have to live with your new decision of buying a store bought PC.


----------



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

noooooo sadfaaace 
anyways, the gpu can be overclocked, thats good but since I have a gt230 with 1.5 gb, it doesn't need an OC, all I needed was the cpu at 2.66


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 27, 2009)

Overclocking most OEM machines is not possible, unless you are able to find a non-stock bios for the motherboard(chances are....you wont). Not to mention the power supply and motherboard used probably are low quality and will not allow you to overclock very well to begin with, as well as if you cannot build a machine to begin with, it would probably be pretty difficult for you to know how to overclock or watercool a system to begin with.


The GT230 is somewhat of a low end graphics card....how much did you spend on the system overall as a whole?


----------



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

about 1,374.90 USD, so this might be a retarded question, but can't I replace the motherboard then?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 27, 2009)

You could but then you might not be able to connect the case wires to the new mobo as most OEM companies have special connectors to the motherboard.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 27, 2009)

jiddo said:


> about 1,374.90 USD, so this might be a retarded question, but can't I replace the motherboard then?



Are you still able to return it? For that price you could easily have an i7 and a much better graphics card if you build one yourself, unless you either got a super expensive monitor or some really expensive software with it.


----------



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah, I think I will return it then


----------



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh, can't I just purchase an i7 then? And upgrade that way. And if needed get another gfx card?


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 27, 2009)

jiddo said:


> oh, can't I just purchase an i7 then? And upgrade that way. And if needed get another gfx card?



doubtful the power supply it came with would handle a better video card depending upon the total specs. Got a list of all specs or a link to the computer?


----------



## jiddo (Dec 27, 2009)

Manufacturer Art. No. IX00421870SWE
Desktop Chassis
Power 250W power supply
Operating system Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Selectable languages SE / NO / DK / FI / A
Processor: Intel Core I5-750
Processor speed 2.66GHz
Chipset Missing
Bus 2 channels of DDR3 1333 MHz memory
Memory DDR3
Memory that includes 4 GB
Maximum memory 8 GB
Memory slots (Free) 2 (0)
Hard Drive Size 750GB
Hard Drive Type SATA (up to 7200 rpm)
Disk-based Recovery Options
Optical drive DVD burner with double layer support
Card Reader Yes, 21-in-1
Internal Slots 1x PCI Express 16x
1x PCI Express 4x
4x SATA2
USB ports 4x rear, 4x Front
FireWire ports --
eSATA Ports 1
VGA Ports 1
DVI ports 1
HDMI Ports 1
Other ports 2x PS2
Graphics GeForce GT230
Dedicated graphics memory, 1.5 GB
Shared video memory na
Sound Card Integrated
Audio Outputs 2x stereo out (1 in front). 1x Mick onto the front
No modem
Fixed Network Yes, 10/100Mbps
Wireless network No.
Office Software Microsoft Works
Virus Protection Yes, limited taster version
Burning program Nero Essentials
Other software Adobe Photoshop Elements 7 (full version), Microsoft Office 2007 limited test version
Keyboard Yes
Mouse Yes
Dimensions (WxHxD) na
Weight 8 kg


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2009)

Definately not worth anywhere near what you paid for it, and only a 250W power supply with an i5 scares me to say the least. Are you located in the states, or somewhere else?


----------



## jiddo (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, sweden here


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2009)

Not totally sure what computer part stores ship to sweden. Might want to give overclockers.co.uk a call or email and see if they ship to sweden, if so thats where i would recommend picking up parts if you decide to build a system and return your current one.


----------



## jiddo (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, there is a good pcbuilding store here, they have "kits" for home building, I will look into that.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2009)

jiddo said:


> Yes, there is a good pcbuilding store here, they have "kits" for home building, I will look into that.


Dont know if i would recommend most barebones or "kits", as they tend to bundle lower end stuff such as asrock, ecs, biostar, etc for motherboards, lower end power supplies, cheaper memory, etc.


----------



## jiddo (Dec 28, 2009)

This is my plan: 
    * 369755 - Cooler Master HAF 932 Big Tower Black Fans: 1x 230mm Front, 1x 230mm Top, 1x 230mm Side, 1x 140mm Rear, Red
    * 347165 - Chieftec Super Series 650W PSU ATX 12V V2.3, 80 Plus, Modular, 1x 6pin+1x 6+2pin PCIe, 6x SATA, 140mm fan
    * 492762 - Intel Core™ i5 Quad Processor i5-750 2,66GHz, Socket LGA1156, 8MB, Boxed
    * 491282 - Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz 4GB CL9 Kit w/2x 2GB XMS3 modules, CL9-9-9-24, for Core i5 and i7, 1.65V, Intel XMP
    * 486110 - Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, P55, Socket-1156 4xDDR3, ATX, GbLAN, 4phase power, PCI-Ex(2.0)x16
    * 517856 - XFX GeForce GTX 260 576M 896MB PhysX PCI-Express 2.0, 2xDVI, HDCP, Graphics Plus, 55nm, 576/2000MHz
    * 575186 - Western Digital Caviar® GreenPower™ 1TB Sata 3 Gb/s, 64MB Cache
    * 303162 - Antistatic Armchain 180cm
    * 493686 - Batman : Arkham Asylum (Voucher)
    * Black DVD±RW burner
and OC the i5 to 4.0 with watercooling. I am getting the H50 from corsair.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 28, 2009)

just get a better power supply, thats an off brand. and everything else looks good.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2009)

jiddo said:


> This is my plan:
> * 369755 - Cooler Master HAF 932 Big Tower Black Fans: 1x 230mm Front, 1x 230mm Top, 1x 230mm Side, 1x 140mm Rear, Red
> * 347165 - Chieftec Super Series 650W PSU ATX 12V V2.3, 80 Plus, Modular, 1x 6pin+1x 6+2pin PCIe, 6x SATA, 140mm fan
> * 492762 - Intel Core™ i5 Quad Processor i5-750 2,66GHz, Socket LGA1156, 8MB, Boxed
> ...



Get a good power supply such as a zalman, corsair, antec, coolermaster, BFG,Xclio, OCZ, Tagan, Silverstone, or Pc power and cooling. Also, if you can find it over there i would recommend the prolimatech megahalems, Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme, IFX-14, or a Noctua over the corsair H50(the H50 isnt really that great of a cooler imo). Also, if you want to get to 4Ghz i would recommend a slightly better motherboard.


----------



## jiddo (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I will get a better power supply, but since I will build it from the "kit" I can't change around too much. Can't I OC it to something like 3.8 with this mobo?


----------



## jiddo (Dec 28, 2009)

Or actually, **** the kit, I am going to try to put together something, and I will post it here.

While I am at it, can someone recommend a good gfx card to use? Not too expensive, but I
want to be able to run games at maximum graphics.
/edit


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2009)

jiddo said:


> Or actually, **** the kit, I am going to try to put together something, and I will post it here.
> 
> While I am at it, can someone recommend a good gfx card to use? Not too expensive, but I
> want to be able to run games at maximum graphics.
> /edit



Not too expensive and maximum graphics usually make each other somewhat redunant. Currently a 5850 is a great performer for the price, can max quite a bit of games barring a select few(such as crysis, cryostasis, etc)


----------

